

JRebel vs OSGi: Use the right tool for the right job - bogomil
http://zeroturnaround.com/blog/jrebel-vs-osgi-use-the-right-tool-for-the-right-job/
Often when discussing OSGi at events, conferences or forums, we hear things like, “Yeah, I like JRebel but now we are using OSGi”, or “Does JRebel support OSGi”, or “Isn’t OSGi the same as JRebel?”. Sometimes it happens that people start comparing OSGi to JRebel, which is kind of like comparing a Ferrari to a Skyscaper; thus, this article is designed to a) explain the differences on a technical level what JRebel and OSGi do, b) outline some ideal use cases for OSGi and JRebel c) clear up any grey areas or misconceptions between the two technologies. So, let’s go!
======
fastredmoto
This is a great article to check out if you've ever wondered : what is the
difference between JRebel & OSGi, can you use JRebel and OSGi together, and
what are the benefits of each.

